# Big Lots 2018



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

School literally got out 2 weeks ago this Friday (last day for most kids was June 15) & I swear on my cats lives that Big Lots is already moving in Back to School stuff.  We don't start school in MD until the day after Labor Day now so that stuff usually hangs around until then at the very least (in the BL I frequent any way).

I went around a seasonal end cap that had pool/outdoor stuff on it & BOOM! in the very next aisle there were a few backpacks, pencils, glue sticks & a few other random school supplies.

So, if they're moving in BtS literally 2 weeks after school ends I guess & hope Halloween is only a few more weeks behind. But that also means Christmas will be out early October too. Last year around here they were the first non-craft or Hallmark store with Christmas out. They moved Halloween outta the way 2-3 weeks before the actual day to move in Christmas. They're definitely the type of place where if you see it & want it you better buy it because it will be dunzo long before the big day.

It's like they give Halloween about 2 weeks worth of shelf time mid-September & that's it. They're not my fave any more & they used to be. I generally buy a couple things there now but not nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

School starts back here in about a month. Big lots typically has part of the Halloween and Christmas stuff out in late to mid July.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Last year the BL local to me had a really large dragon skeleton that looked good, and a pretty big howling wolf skeleton. I was pretty impressed with it over all. I'm interested to see what they have for this year. I don't really shop there often any other time of the year. A long while back I picked up some little resin chipmunks that were on clearance to make creepy. Here's one of them:


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Just went by my local one today and nothing. Last year bought the dragon put it together and it looked great. Took it apart and the hip broke while taking it out. Took it back and none left so got a refund. Sad too because it looked real nice,

Maybe this year someone will make one that is of higher quality.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd give them another month or at least mid-July before stuff really hits.

The ones near me will take longer, like into August, but most will have stuff out before then.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ive been looking online once a week.stuff sold out fast online last year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stuff will definitely show up online first.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Its not much but its definitely a start.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

There's actually already a 2018 Big Lots thread over here: https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/197075-big-lots-2018-a.html

Thanks for the youtube video!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*MOD NOTE: Merging into existing thread*


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry i looked for but didn't find it.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

This weekend ( July 7 & 8) 20% off Friends and Family Sale on everything in the store!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Inflatables


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Dragon 149


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Dragons and more dragons


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Fish aquarium


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

https://youtu.be/5XMSR2qWaM0 Video I made of big lots halloween most interesting items.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting! Excited there will finally be an animated gator skull, been wanting one of those for my swamp area. Here's hoping it's motion activated instead of sound like most of their items...


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

There is a Skeleton Pink flamingo they selling that also for $25?








http://www.biglots.com/c/seasonal/halloween/graveyard-gang/_/N-3632795302


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

stick said:


> There is a Skeleton Pink flamingo they selling that also for $25?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah lol that’s pretty funny.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.biglots.com/c/seasonal/halloween/_/N-2915497221/?zcp=SOC_FB_FRIDAY13th_AD


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

It look like Big Lots has some cool stuff this year. I really like that flamingo!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Those three ghosts look like the ones at Grandin Road.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ugh, I never even unboxed the dragon I bought last year! LOL

(In full disclosure I bought it at the end of the season, but still...)


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Doesn't seem like the Saber Toothed tiger shown in the pics is for sale. I wonder who is selling him?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Very cool props this yr.I hope they add more.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

the drinking skelly lmao


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone seen this guy in person yet ? He makes me laugh, I like him and the saber tooth. I've always wanted a pet goat, this might be as close as I get.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Just ordered the fish tank, it's so 80's. Love all the tacky neon this year!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Went to BL today, they had a small section of stuff out.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The aquarium is open, no glass or plastic surrounding it, the fish don't move, just eyes light up green and makes bubbling noises.


View attachment 553889


















View attachment 553895


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Just got my aquarium delivered, the mouths and tails on the fish move better after you’ve hit the try me button a few times


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lbc said:


> Just got my aquarium delivered, the mouths and tails on the fish move better after you’ve hit the try me button a few times


oh ok, thats good to know. I kept messing with the one in the store and they wouldn't move at all. It might have been defective.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Can anyone who's been to Big Lots confirm that the alligator skull doesn't move it's jaw or anything? It just lights up? Big disappointment if that's the case.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the jaw of the alligator skull doesn't move. I pushed it several times and don't remember it moving. But of course the fish on the aquarium didn't move on the one I tried either and apparently they are supposed to so who knows.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Rustie said:


> Can anyone who's been to Big Lots confirm that the alligator skull doesn't move it's jaw or anything? It just lights up? Big disappointment if that's the case.


The product description on the site says lights and sound only. I think they'd mention a moving jaw if it had one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> oh ok, thats good to know. I kept messing with the one in the store and they wouldn't move at all. It might have been defective.


On the aquarium fish, the battery is probably too low. Movement like that requires more battery power where as sound or lights maybe last longer. 

There's a video for the gator head online and it doesn't move it's mouth. Given that it's a candy dish I don't think they want kids to get their hands impaled by the gator teeth so probably thought it better to not add that to this.

Disembodiedvoice I can't believe your store is setting up already. Wow looks nice. I _need_ absolutely nothing this year and not even sure what I will do for setup this year. But if I was thinking of buying something it would be the smaller dragon to go with the 80in one I got last year. For some reason I like things in pairs or multiples in displays. 

The goat is nice if you were doing a haunted farm scene....Yes I do have the Spirit Farmer and Wife and a Farmer guy from some online catalog place too. LOL. 

Last year I bought I think 3 of those fish to do my own aquarium so laughed when I saw Big Lots this year. Thing going for it above doing it yourself is that the fish all get activated at the same time with their aquarium. The fish are smaller than the individual fish who needs to have a battery pack in him and the tanks about the width of my laptop screen, even smaller, but also only $25. If you get the aquarium, if the motion sensor is on the outside of the aquarium I could see adding some winter window film material to the inside of the tank to give it an enclosed glass look. If I was designing the aquarium at least that's where I would put the sensor instead of inside the tank somewhere.

It's nice they have followed up with a smaller dragon and dragon hatching egg like HD's T-Rex guy. Smart marketing.

I have their haunted TV and movie projector from last year and really liked both of them. Isn't what plays inside the TV different from last year or am I just imaging it? The animated pirates chest looks nice although I'd cover up those LED eyes and use otherwise as is.

Been impressed with what they've been carrying lately. Must have new buyers or change in Store's halloween philosophy on merchandise. Either way all good for customers.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

There's a flash sale online tonight for Rewards members. 15% off site-wide. Free shipping starts at $99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I got my email (rewards member) about the flash sale but from their website it's general public. Same hours etc.


----------



## Halloweeee (Jul 18, 2018)

I wish I saw this post sooner. I went in to my local Big Lots and stumbled across a few things I couldn't walk away from. I'm not very impressed on their performance though. Hopefully it's a battery issue but the motion/sound activation is weak at best. I got 3 skulls that light up and make noise and the ram that lights up, makes noise, and moves it's head. I'm going to chain it up for my voodoo swamp area and use the skulls around my embers and cauldron...so I guess it doesn't matter if they don't light up but it was disappointing. Part of me wants to corpse the ram a little bit, just to get rid of the plastic look it has...It's not very stable either. It seems to fall down a lot.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I stumbled on these videos taken in Big Lots this year. Warning: the last one is pretty jumpy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htgJU-P6mm0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQx_R_nDSTE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8QMHa0XcMM


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They move so fast on that last one you can't see what anything is!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

im digging that cat


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I saw what looks like a black table runner that says wicked.

Can be seen in first video above at 4:19

I tried to find it on biglots website, but I am not seeing it.

anyone have a price on this?


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Iceman it looks like in the video $12 for the table runner.


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG!! I’ve got to have a goat!!


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think they're running about 30 days earlier for Halloween stuff than previous years. I usually go around the end of August or early September. I went today and got two sets of books and the tombstone top with chain that shakes.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got the fish tank, it's cool but the tails don't move. I plan on disconnecting the sound as well and only using it for light.

Also got these urns and I love em, much nicer than expected. I do plan on adding more leaves and feathers though.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

JLWII2000 said:


> I think they're running about 30 days earlier for Halloween stuff than previous years. I usually go around the end of August or early September. I went today and got two sets of books and the tombstone top with chain that shakes.


When you say tombstone with chain that shakes, do you mean coffin?....If so, I got one yesterday too....I also got the thunder and lightning box....I was surprised how loud you could turn the thunder volume up....I also got the lamp post and the beware/no trespassing sign....and the gargoyle candle.....Doesn't seem like they had much stock....ZR


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Illysium said:


> Got the fish tank, it's cool but the tails don't move. I plan on disconnecting the sound as well and only using it for light.
> 
> Also got these urns and I love em, much nicer than expected. I do plan on adding more leaves and feathers though.


I love those. What a great find!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

ZombieRaider said:


> When you say tombstone with chain that shakes, do you mean coffin?....If so, I got one yesterday too....I also got the thunder and lightning box....I was surprised how loud you could turn the thunder volume up....I also got the lamp post and the beware/no trespassing sign....and the gargoyle candle.....Doesn't seem like they had much stock....ZR


Can you post pictures? The Big Lots store near us doesn’t have anything out yet. 
They generally have a smaller selection than larger stores. I hope we get the thunder and lightening box. 

How tall is the lamp post?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Can you post pictures? The Big Lots store near us doesn’t have anything out yet.
> They generally have a smaller selection than larger stores. I hope we get the thunder and lightening box.
> 
> How tall is the lamp post?


You can see most of it in this video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQx_R_nDSTE
I saw the same lightning/thunder box at Micheals....Cost more but if you have a coupon....Big Lots was $30......The lamp post says 60 inches on the box....I haven't got it out yet...The video kind of blows by it at the :56 mark but it has 2 signs that say old cemetery rd and witchy way that light up....It has sound fx too but don't remember what they are....ZR


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

I stopped in yesterday and honestly, there wasn't anything there that just screamed "buy me". They were overloaded with skeletons, which honestly, I went a little crazy last year and bought skeleton pretty much everything, but beyond that, I didn't see anything I could really use. Maybe the second wave of stuff might be better.


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

I ended up getting the ghost doll in the video, going to make a little well and use her as Samara. I got the thunder/lightening projector too, works great. The doll was $40 and the projector $30. Ask about military discount, my stores offered 10%, bring a friend if you have to...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

For anyone thinking of buying the goat, just a little info about him....his legs fold up and make him easier to store. I don't think any of my dogs do that so I was surprised when one I ordered with discount showed up with all its legs folded. I just thought it was a nice touch to make storage better.
My guess is the sabartooth wlll do the same thing but I haven't tried it,


Also saw this foam box...actually it was a chest with a skull and chains that moved and yelled " LET ME OUT ! " and moaned. It was 40 bucks and sort of small but I kind of liked it. If they have one still on clearance I might get it at that price,


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

Big Lots has their $10.00 off $50.00 deal going on this week. And up to $100.00 off $500.00
https://www.biglots.com/page/coupon...TSAVEMORE18_COUPONPG_PRINTCOUPON_1L1_08112018


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Also saw this foam box...actually it was a chest with a skull and chains that moved and yelled " LET ME OUT ! " and moaned. It was 40 bucks and sort of small but I kind of liked it. If they have one still on clearance I might get it at that price,


If your talking about the ground breaker chained half coffin, I bought it last weekend because they only had 2....I agree it's a little small but I really liked the busted up wood grain effect of the wood....I got it to have a reference for a bigger one I want to make....ZR


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We stopped in to Big Lots Sunday and was surprised by al of the Halloween on display. They've stepped up their game once again. Big dragons are back and I'm sure they'll be flying off the shelves (rimshot).
I liked the LED phantom but for $90.00 I wish there was some motion - It looks like a fairly simple design to replicate.
Also got a kick out of all of the small skeleton critters - when one would go off they all went off creating quite a ruckus!
The little ghost girl was pretty effective, I think it would be a nice spooky addition to the graveyard...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

ZombieRaider said:


> If your talking about the ground breaker chained half coffin, I bought it last weekend because they only had 2....I agree it's a little small but I really liked the busted up wood grain effect of the wood....I got it to have a reference for a bigger one I want to make....ZR


no, actually this was different, I saw the half coffin as well but this was an actual square box wrapped in "chains" with a skull on front and a few other decorative embelishments , it was supposed to be a chest. It yelled let me out and there was a wheel on the bottom that made it move forward then backwards. 
I didn't take a pic cause my phone was dead....


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I didn't take a pic cause my phone was dead....


I think this is a link if anyone's interested: https://www.biglots.com/product/ani...ed-pirate-box/p810388955?N=2915497221&pos=1:8


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

OK....I didn't see that one at my store....I have several of those applique decorative embellishments so I can build my own stuff but I don't have any rounded corner pieces yet....Kind of a cool piece....Thanks for sharing....ZR



disembodiedvoice said:


> no, actually this was different, I saw the half coffin as well but this was an actual square box wrapped in "chains" with a skull on front and a few other decorative embelishments , it was supposed to be a chest. It yelled let me out and there was a wheel on the bottom that made it move forward then backwards.
> I didn't take a pic cause my phone was dead....
> View attachment 556737


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I did not know my cemetery *needed* a skeletal flamingo until I saw the one from BL!
The only issue I have with it is the foot that's lifted is wonky. Instead of the toes hanging down naturally, they're twisted 90 degrees.... I'm sure if it bothered me that much, I could heat it up & twist it. 

I'm torn about the ram. I think if I get one, I need to make a tattered US Navy blanket to put on it....


----------



## MolcatZ (Jul 15, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> For anyone thinking of buying the goat, just a little info about him....his legs fold up and make him easier to store. I don't think any of my dogs do that so I was surprised when one I ordered with discount showed up with all its legs folded. I just thought it was a nice touch to make storage better.
> My guess is the sabartooth wlll do the same thing but I haven't tried it,
> 
> 
> Sabertooth does fold also, but to be honest his legs don't fit together as good as the goat does. I actually bought the sabertooth 2 weeks ago and am now going to return him since I found out home depot has a bigger and better cat. The goat I finally picked up yesterday, I had to drive almost an hour away but it was worth it to finally make him mine : )


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

The mini-dragon's legs fold! He comes in one piece and folds up quite small. His limbs and wings are also adjustable. Seems much less likely to break (and much easier to store) than the big guy


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm hitting Big Lots this week, and I'm going to pick up 2-3 of these $20 baby dolls for my haunted playground, because they are the funniest thing I've ever seen. These on a quilt will be likea demented daycare: https://www.biglots.com/product/haunted-animated-girl-doll/p810388952?N=1660543656&pos=1:36


I also need that flamingo skeleton to put on the side of my house to annoy my neighbor - he dislikes my yard so I keep a flamingo up year round in his honor.


----------



## MolcatZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Has anybody encountered these in any of their local big lots? My sister found the pic on Instagram and I've been looking around at all my local stores but none seem to have them. Makes me sad cuz I really want the dinosaur one ?


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

MolcatZ said:


> Has anybody encountered these in any of their local big lots? My sister found the pic on Instagram and I've been looking around at all my local stores but none seem to have them. Makes me sad cuz I really want the dinosaur one ��


My store had them. Set up just like this. They don’t look the best in person. Very chunky plastic.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Here’s the little skeleton, hanging out with me at work. He’s about 6.5 inches tall. Really not worth the $5 but cute.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Unless I missed it, I am so surprised there hasn't been talk about the film projector item. I find it absolutely AMAZING!!!!! The way the film rotates and the quality of the dancing skeleton old school film it plays. You can project it far away on a full wall and the quality of the pic is amazing. I love it so much!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

So cool, this is a close up of the shot, but it is almost same lighting quality when the video is playing like 10 ft high. Nice loud music too


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Unless I missed it, I am so surprised there hasn't been talk about the film projector item.


There was last year! Grandin Road (or another pricey retailer) was carrying the same one as well so people were excited to find it at Big Lots for less.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Decided today I needed a few more things for the museum so I went and got the werewolf rug and a set of those butcher knife lights that play music. Also bought a 300 strand of twinkling lights in the xmas stuff.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Big Lots already has Christmas out.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm trying really hard not to go get the small skeleton dragon ha ha and have a question. The big one is motion activated but the small one is sound activated. If you already have music/props making sounds/etc would it run continuously and either wear itself out or drive you insane after a fairly short period of time? I learned my lesson on some that seemed really cool until you had to hear them fire constantly and I'm in the display for the entire evening. Vincent Price does have a cool laugh, just NOT for 4 hours straight! I wonder if it has a sensitivity control our perhaps you could run it with a thunder/lightening machine to trigger it? Does anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

So far, big lots has the best prices on candy. I picked up a couple bags yesterday.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

just saw on Big Lots website. They have a selection of Halloween décor with a 20% off. Not sure how long it will last, but the big dragon skeleton is down to $119.20 and the little dragon skeleton is down to $64.00


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

I went by there and it looks like its just mainly the skeleton stuff. The guy in the local store had told me they had some friends and family event coming up where everything is 20% off. I think maybe its the weekend of the 28th but I am not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Stopped back over at Big Lots yesterday because I looked online and 2 things I was planning on trying to get after Halloween were on sale. Both the Scarecrow & the Phantom with the Lantern were marked down. The Phantom went from $90.00 to $72.00 and the Scarecrow was the last one, a floor model, he also went from $90.00 to $60.00 but his mouth did not work so I asked the manager if I took him could I get anything else off and I lucked out ...he gave him to me for $40.00. His sound and sensor all works but his mouth came unhinged so we'll try and fix him.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

A guy in the local store had told me about this so I've been watching for it.

Saturday September 29 8am-10om 20% off entire purchase. 
https://www.biglots.com/weekly-ad


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone is in the Charlotte, NC area and is interested in the 80” skeleton dragon, I am selling mine for $100. Bought last year from Big Lots and never unboxed it, so it’s still brand new. I am out of storage space so am trying to purge a few things. PM me if interested!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just went to Big Lots for Christmas stuff & scored 2 ouija board trays for 75% off!! They had to bins of stuff left. Lots of skeleton stuff, the wolf, dragon, several LED prints & a lot of "fall" stuff. The trays were the only thing that grabbed me.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

I know this is a longshot, but if anyone happened to pick up an extra of the drinking skeleton from this year I would be interested in taking it off your hands! I passed on it in person but of course thought of a good use for him now!


----------

